# Christining set



## Mamie-Do

I have create this pattern of the sweater and dress.


----------



## hippyknitter

You CREATED that?!!! That is so beautiful. Wow are you talented!


----------



## Donna Zeches

Beautiful, baby will be so dressed up for her special day.


----------



## Billykins

Words fail me, absolutely beautiful


----------



## jumbleburt

Just gorgeous! It's certainly going to be an heirloom.


----------



## Naneast

Just beautiful!


----------



## vershi

Wow, that is beautiful, definately an heirloom. :thumbup:


----------



## TravelKnit

Gorgeous!


----------



## bunnysbaby

Your work is simply stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts

Those are so beautiful. What a precious heirloom.


----------



## brain56

Simply exquisite!


----------



## babybop

Beautiful set.


----------



## Knittingkitty

Love it, so very pretty!


----------



## edgemanak

Gorgeous!


----------



## isaacsnan

Very talented lady...The while set is stunning...xx


----------



## isaacsnan

Very talented lady...The while set is stunning...xx


----------



## Sallyannie

Truly stunning!!!


----------



## grannie

Beautiful


----------



## Katsch

Love it! That is one of the prettiest Christening outfits I have ever seen. Beautiful.


----------



## gcoop

Oh that set is just out of this world. Congratulations


----------



## CTSDSS5

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## alysonclark

Beautiful work, well done :thumbup: Will the pattern be available ?


----------



## whitelawcs

Pretty!


----------



## messymoo

I too would be very interested in the pattern, it is absolutely stunning.


----------



## florence56

Pretty, I would be very interested in the pattern


----------



## kiwiannie

Absolutely beautiful. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## amudaus

Oh how sweet,beautiful design and those darling little ballerina slippers.Gorgeous Work.


----------



## molly'smum

So beautiful when are you going to sell the pattern


----------



## cinknitting

beautiful!


----------



## oge designs

Gorgeous work, what a beautiful christening set!!


----------



## keasterson

I would also be interesting in purchasing this pattern. It is the most beautiful that I have seen!


----------



## marilyngf

very nice, especially the dress


----------



## ladystarshine

Beautiful and love the design


----------



## Knitter forever

Simply the best. You can use again,and again.I think it is beautiful.


----------



## Fitzknitz

That's beautiful.


----------



## LBush1144

That is one of the prettiest dresses I have seen. I love the hemline with the ribbon. That baby will be so gorgeous!


----------



## jfgbrown

Please sell me the pattern. It is beautiful.


----------



## suef3711

What a gorgous outfit. What a great designer you are. I have to always go by a pattern.


----------



## amortje

CONGRATULATIONS! This is real art. It's really BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!


----------



## christine flo

very nice lovely work


----------



## FunnyGrandma

I would happily pay for this pattern, also. Beautiful artistry .. so feminine.


----------



## JohanneMila

I would also be interested in buying your pattern. I have never seen such a beautyful dress.


----------



## Patrina

It is absolutely beautiful, I would like to buy the pattern also.


----------



## frani512

That is gorgeous. I love the dress! Something to treasure forever.


----------



## missjg

Mamie-Do said:


> I have create this pattern of the sweater and dress.


Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-D


----------



## tweeter

Your baby set is beautiful. You done a great job


----------



## GrammieGail

AWESOME!!! An heirloom, for sure. HUGS...GG


----------



## tweeter

Your baby set is beautiful. You done a great job


----------



## helenlou

Stunning set!


----------



## tweeter

Your baby set is beautiful, great work


----------



## EllenT1246

So very talented! The outfit is beautiful and surely will be a family heirloom.


----------



## Rainebo

So gorgeous!


----------



## jaml

That is just beautiful!


----------



## nannygoat

The complete set is just beautiful!!!!!


----------



## redquilter

Oh my goodness! That's gorgeous! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## sonya

this is so.....wow!!!no words for this


----------



## run4fittness

very beautiful!


----------



## kyriakoulla

You are truly blessed to create such a masterpeice


----------



## kiwifrau

Truly beautiful and yes it will be an heirloom for sure.


----------



## crafty lady UK

Mamie-Do said:


> I have create this pattern of the sweater and dress.


You created a beautiful heirloom, beautiful. What yarn did you use, was it acrylic, cotton, etc.


----------



## Mamie-Do

I don't have the pattern written only notes, I plan to make another one and then I will write the pattern and let you know.


----------



## CanadianAngel

ooh so inspiring! beautiful work.


----------



## ontheriver

Love it can't wait for the pattern. Would be happy to purchase it as soon as it is ready. Let us know! It is just beautiful and I would love to make and leave it for my 16 year old granddaughter should she ever want to use it.


----------



## Whitwillhands

That is absolutely gorgeous. In fact unique. Well done to you.


----------



## gramknits

Breathtaking heirloom!


----------



## threadbears

What a lovely heirloom!


----------



## dwise1

BEAUTIFUL! You should be published!


----------



## knitnanny

Beautiful and such talent......


----------



## julietinboots

I agree with all the others. This is a magnificent little set. I love the hemline and ribbon as well and can't wait for the pattern to be available.


----------



## cynthiaknits

STUNNING!!!


----------



## byrdgirl

I absolutely love it :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Catladysher

That is so beautiful!! How special then to hand this Christening set down from generation to generation...Very, very nice...


----------



## karen51003

I would also love the pattern.


----------



## AmyKnits

Stunning!


----------



## yogandi

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## grandmatimestwo

Gorgeous!


----------



## MinnieMouse

Just BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## jmf6406

hippyknitter said:


> You CREATED that?!!! That is so beautiful. Wow are you talented!


Took the words out of my mouth!


----------



## 13068

That swoop and pull up on the dress hem with that bow... wow! Love it!


----------



## acebabe43

Tout est magnifique. Je suis sure que si vous demeurez à Paspébiac vous parlez français!! Mes parents sont nés à Caplan.
Si jamais le patron est à vendre je serais intéressée à avoir celui du petit gilet... je serai arrìère-grand-maman pour la 1ière fois en nov.

Michèle Bourque


----------



## Needlesgalore

Just beautiful.


----------



## Bisknit

Gorgeous!


----------



## grammasmurf

what a beautiful set.


----------



## charliesaunt

So very pretty....and will be cherished.


----------



## breeze075

So beautiful!


----------



## jmewin

Gorgeous.


----------



## aknitter

Gorgeous!

Anita


----------



## gillian church

This is just amazing,I would LOVE this pattern for my brand new grand-daughter


----------



## jmcret05

Simply beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## soneka

For a princess - wonderful knitting.


----------



## panda13

Its too beautiful for words...lucky baby and you are so very talented.


----------



## tookie

What a beautiful set.


----------



## missmolly

That is a stunning christening outfit! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## anetdeer

Beautiful!


----------



## lori2637

How beautiful


----------



## mamiepooh

Magnifique !


----------



## cindylucifer

Would love to buy the pattern when you have it written down.


----------



## Linda6594

That is beautiful


----------



## dirgni

It is the nicest christening outfit I have ever seen.


----------



## WaterFall

Is this DK or any other .


----------



## brdlvr27

I would love to purchase the pattern if you will just let us know when it is available. Beautiful doesn't even describe it.


----------



## Crafty Lady 45

absolutely stunning
Very well done.


----------



## lovecrafts

Gor-ge-ous!!


----------



## fstknitter

Beautiful pattern and workmanship


----------



## jojoscat

Mamie-Do said:


> I have create this pattern of the sweater and dress.


OH MY GOD THIS IS SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!
Would you consider selling the pattern, because I have been looking for a christening set for my brother who is expecting a baby in december, and I haven't seen nothing this beautiful in crochet so far,,,,,,, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shibbli

Wow! Well done, indeed!


----------



## oannejay

How beautiful! love the little hat and shoes and the skirt is very unique


----------



## knitpick

beautiful


----------



## PunchinJudy

This set is absolutely beautiful and I can see it being passed down for many years to come. 
Wish I had your talent.


----------



## PunchinJudy

This set is absolutely beautiful and I can see it being passed down for many years to come. 
Wish I had your talent.


----------



## Reyna

Really beautiful.


----------



## Joanne Hyde

So beautiful. Please post a picture of the Baby in it. 
What talent!!


----------



## TabathaJoy

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## MrsBearstalker

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## i knit

wow what a beautiful set this is & you designed it....wonderful!


----------



## createquilt

I to would like the pattern when available. Please let us know. It is beautiful.


----------



## Wren

With a talent like yours you should be working with Sirdar absolutely stunning 
Wren


----------



## Juney66

That set is so stunning. x


----------



## Swiftknit

Really lovely, well done thanks for sharing


----------



## sissia

Mamie-Do said:


> I have create this pattern of the sweater and dress.


can we obtain the pattern and what is the price if so


----------



## Wren

Absolutely stunning you are so creative what an heirloom
Wren


----------



## Grannie maggie

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Baby will be beautifully dressed :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Patrina

Wowwww absolutely gorgeous well done


----------



## mariept2

This is beautiful. Is there a pattern available for it?


----------



## Mamie-Do

Sorry, there is no pattern, I did it by experience.


----------



## antdingbat

This is positively beautiful! Did you write a pattern for this?


----------



## Mamie-Do

I will try to write the pattern shortly and let you know.


----------



## mariept2

Thanks! It is absolutely beautiful and I would love to make it. I have looked for others, but this is by far my favorite!


----------



## mrrr9025

is the beautiful pattern available?


----------



## maryelaineharris

this is absolutely gorgeous, beautiful workmanship
do you sell or share your patterns


----------



## Mamie-Do

I would be happy to share the pattern as soon as I get some spare time to write it down, sorry it is not avalaible yet.


----------



## maryelaineharris

oh no problem, it is well worth waiting for, beautiful work


----------



## Mirror

Pattern info


----------



## gapeach31781

Awesome, love how you adorned it!


----------



## josee123

beautiful, where is the pattern. I would like to crochet for my niece


----------



## kimmyz

Gorgeous. What an heirloom.


----------



## MrsO

Beautiful!


----------



## Typsknits

Wow now that is stunning and so delicate well done!


----------



## Maggieblue

I fell in love with this the minute I saw it! You are so talented and I would like the pattern when it is available!


----------



## Mamie-Do

The pattern is not avalaible yet due to the illness of my Husband.


----------



## ollielouie

Do you have any idea when this pattern will be available?


----------



## Mamie-Do

Not realy, my husband has cancer and I take care of him.


----------



## sophianurse

Very unic and beautiful! Filled with love!


----------



## ollielouie

I am sorry about your husband. I understand. I was hoping to make it for an October baby blessing. My prayers to you and your husband.


----------



## Denim

Absolutely beautiful, love the way you have pulled the dress up with a ribbon on the side.


----------



## Hlsst7

For anyone looking for a similar pattern, I used this pattern which is out of print to crochet a similar gown.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/sources/leisure-arts-2568-christening-collection


----------



## Hlsst7

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/hlsst7/open-crescent-christening-gown-set

The bodice is similar to the original dress posted here.


----------



## Denim

I have crocheted the crescent christening gown shown above from Leisure Arts in white and it is lovely, also I have crocheted the other pattern in the leaflet the pineapple shell, both are lovely and easy to work. 

I will also wait and purchase the original pattern from this post the day it is released.........you have a real winner here and I wish and pray for health for your husband and family.


----------



## Mamie-Do

Thank you for your prayers!!! Very appreciate!!!


----------



## amylanina

Are you selling the pattern?


----------



## Deegle

That's the prettiest christening set I have ever seen. You should be very proud. However did you create such a beautiful pattern? It's stunning.


----------



## kacey66

Absolutely beautiful set! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wilma.Jones

Is there any way that I can get the pattern please? [email protected]


----------



## Rainebo

Stunning!! Will surely become an heirloom! :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft

:thumbup:


----------



## grannie

Beautiful set and are you selling a pattern for it


----------



## marspi10

Can I get this pattern anywhere!?!


----------



## Wollers

How can I get the pattern
Sharon


----------



## Pushpa

Good Morn'
This pattern is absolutely gorgeous,you are very talented,
please may I have the pattern.
I would most love to crochet this for my grand daughter
Kind Regards


----------



## mlclr57

Do you have this pattern available for sale?


----------



## mlclr57

Do you have this pattern available for sale? Please email me: [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## lori2637

Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Roses and cats

Billykins said:


> Words fail me, absolutely beautiful


Same here! Wow!


----------



## EKline

I was asked to make my niece's Christening Gown. though all my searching I have not come across anything that is this beautiful I was wondering if you would share your pattern with me. 
Thank you


----------



## EKline

did you get a reply to the sale of this pattern?


----------



## EKline

did you get a reply to the sale of this pattern?


----------



## auntie b

how can I get the pattern for that beautiful christening set.


----------



## charliesaunt

Breathtaking.


----------



## craftyone51

Absolutely stunning! You are very talented and this beautiful set will become an heirloom.


----------



## auntie b

Again is this pattern for free


----------



## linr

I want to crochet a Christening gown for my new little girl, where can I find a pattern?


----------



## Shelly4545

Stunning


----------



## audreykay

Hi are you selling the pattern?


----------



## boobonya

Do you sell the pattern?


----------



## gabby01

beautiful dress, would love to make it for my great-great neice, are you selling this pattern


----------



## StellasKnits

Oh my! That's just gorgeous!


----------



## Happycamper

That will certainly be an heirloom! It's gorgeous... and I love the gathered up touch on the front with the bow. Looks like a dress for a princess! :sm24:


----------



## CBB

Beautiful, beautiful work and design!!!


----------



## TexasKnitem

Lovely!


----------



## charliesaunt

This is so beautiful. I've been asked to knit a baptismal shawl for a friend's first grandchild. You are inspiring.


----------



## CocoLez

This is gorgeous and I would love to crochet
this for my grand baby's Christening, is there a
written pattern, please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Daxton27

I love this!!! I would love to have the pattern to make it for my baby that is due in November!!!!


----------



## Daxton27

My email is: [email protected]


----------



## Hazel Anne

A lovely baby set. Well done you.


----------



## Monica61

Wow it is lovely. I would like to get or buy it? Will you be so kind to let me know? :sm08:


----------



## steamrollerchic

I would love the pattern for the christening outfit how do I get it, I do not knit, just crochet


----------



## Julie1947

Wow that is just beautiful


----------



## kacey66

Your Christening set is absolutely beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## 2KNITCATS

Stunning!!!


----------



## craftedbydoreen

Is this pattern available


----------



## destiny516ab

Beautiful set.


----------



## jenny-knittingparadise.

Do you still have this pattern?


----------



## steamrollerchic

I can't even figure out where to find the pattern I seen in here a cpl weeks ago


----------



## elisakling

Do you have pattern for this would like to make


----------



## homecuts

Is there a pattern you can share for this set? Beautiful!


----------



## catherine nehse

That's really special - I love the detail of the gathered piece at the bottom of the dress. Amazing work


----------



## supreetb

Gorgeous !!!


----------



## Galaxy Knitter

Fabulous work, and so beautiful!


----------



## steamrollerchic

Where is a picture of this ?


----------



## drlynn

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dazmin

I like the christianing dress, where is the written pattern?


----------



## barbarafletcher

So so so beautiful...
Would love to see baby special day wearing it....


----------



## Jillyrich

GORGEOUS :sm24:


----------



## frandez

I would love to make this set. Where can I get the pattern please?


----------



## frandez

I love this christening set. Can you share your pattern please?


----------



## 84275

Beautiful


----------



## yanina

I love the pattern!! Any chance that you are sharing or selling it?


----------



## dragonflylace

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## loraalice

Is there a way I can get a copy of this pattern? It's gorgeous!


----------



## craftsbyvicky

Hello. Such a beautiful making. Would it be possible to get a pattern? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## floppy1079

Beautifull work can we purchase your pattern


----------



## stevensmarion

mamie-do I just love the christening set that you posted I need a very special set as this one is it possible to get your pattern for this set, I sure would appreciate it thank you stevensmarion


----------



## Patrina

This is a beautiful set I would love to buy the pattern when you have it completed. Message me with details


----------



## Michou62

Bravo very very nice I would like to buy the boss how much do you ask


----------



## Nanamel14

Very very beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14

Very very beautiful


----------



## Michou62

Is what you sell the model of this assembly


----------



## mightyicess

Can I get the pattern for this christening outfit


----------



## Nana'screations

This is really beautiful, I would love to buy your pattern. Is it available?


----------



## debbielockwood

I would really love to make this. How can I get a pattern for it


----------



## KAYE_1954

Hi mamie-do what a beautiful christening set would really appreciate a copy of the pattern if l may.am willing to pay for the pattern.


----------



## Rkelley

This is so beautiful is there a pattern?


----------



## samsprimo

do you have the pattern for sale?


----------



## hootiej

Hi I love your Christening dress and sweater. Is the pattern for sale? This is the most beautiful set I have ever seen. Please send me an email and let me know.
Sincerely,
Judy Davis


----------



## Carol01

This is a beautiful creation. If at all possible can you please advise where I can purchase the pattern. Your work is exquisite. Many thanks


----------



## gardener11

I would also be very interested in the pattern for this amazing set.


----------



## Shelley0559

Can i buy the pattern for this set it is so beautiful


----------



## Lina st amour

Would love to purchase the christening ensemble


----------



## gardenia46526

would also love to have the pattern...this is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Cronewbie

Mamie-Do said:


> Not realy, my husband has cancer and I take care of him.


I'm sorry to hear that. How you found time to care for your husband and create such a beautiful christening set is awe inspiring. Truly inspiring.


----------



## Candycounter1

Wonderful & beautiful set! ????


----------



## ManyClouds

Really beautiful!


----------



## lynsonmorgan

Mamie do christening set. Where can I get the pattern for this lovely set


----------



## lynsonmorgan

Where can I get the pattern for mamie-do christening set


----------



## Candycounter1

So pretty & so detailed ????


----------



## edithann

Absolutely gorgeous...now, that's an heirloom!
:sm24:


----------



## mimisuga

Where can I purchase the pattern for this Chrustening set ? I have been watching this set for over three month and know one have came up with a pattern are have said where this pattern can be purchased .


----------



## davesgirl042865

Do you have a pattern for this Christening set?


----------



## Jubilie Joy

Where is the link to buy this pattern? I found 3links under this pattern but they are all knitted designs and way below the quality of the work show on this page. This is definitely a crocheted item. If you created this crochet pattern I'm sure you would want to sell after putting all that work into it. Please share the real link.


----------



## joan0147

Can't find the pattern for this anywhere. Could anyone help?


----------



## Nanamel14

Oh my stunning stunning work


----------



## Nanamel14

Oh my stunning stunning work


----------



## betty boivin

Will certainly last for many GENERATIONS! LOVELY!


----------



## betty boivin

Hi, just noticed that you are from Paspediac! I summer in Bonaventure every summer at the camping in town. Was wondering if maybe we could meet this SUMMER?


----------



## mimisuga

How can I get the pattern for the christening set , I have been trying to get that set for time now and no one seem to know who owns the pattern are how to get it .


----------



## luvrcats

How lovely....but, oh so much work to be worn just one time! I couldn't do it. Lucky baby!


----------



## sigtheresa

HI. I would love to have the pattern if I can. Beautiful work!


----------



## Shelley0559

I would like to purchase the pattern for your christening dress jacket shoes hat please


----------



## donna-do

Do you share your pattern?


----------



## dar1950

where can I get the pattern , its gorgeous


----------



## atxknitter

¿Donde podemos obtener su patron de traje de bautizo?


----------



## janethar

Could you help me find the pattern for the Christening Set ?


----------



## sigtheresa

HI I love your Christening set Can I have the pattern,just of the skirt Please.Greetings from Iceland.


----------



## Consentida

Will you be sharing this pattern in any way?


----------

